# Unter Ubuntu DFÜ Einwahl simulieren



## msimpr (12. September 2010)

*Unter Ubuntu DFÜ Einwahl simulieren*

Guten Tag,

Ich möchte gerne unter Ubuntu 10.04 eine PPPEinwahl simulieren.

Das soll dann so aussehen als ob ich ein echtes Modem eine Telefonverbindung und ein Modemkabel hätte eine DFÜ Verbindung z.b. mit irgendwas erstellen würde und dann auf Verbinden klicke und mir der PPP Eiwahl simulator die einwhl simuliert d.s.h. ich bekomme mitdem PPP Einwahlsimulator eine Eiwahl zum server mit meiner erstellten DFÜ Verbindung simulier d.s.h. ich müßte dann folgede Meldungen (mithilfe des Stabdartmodems und dem PPP Simulator bekommen)

Wäle 0349xx (Die Numer des Servers)

Benutzername und Kennwort werden geprüft...

Netzanmeldung

Verbunden mit (jenachdem wie ich die DFÜ Verbindung genannt habe.)

Das Ganze sol über den PPP Einwahlsimulator passieren und so aussehen als hätte ich echte hadware angeschlossen.



So dann bedanke ich mich schonmal im Vorraus für eure Antworten


----------



## rabe08 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Unter Ubuntu DFÜ Einwahl simulieren*

Kommt jetzt die nächste Welle der Modemsimulation??? Es war ja ein paar Wochen Ruhe.


----------



## msimpr (12. September 2010)

*AW: Unter Ubuntu DFÜ Einwahl simulieren*

Nein es kommt keine Welle der Simulation......


----------



## dot (12. September 2010)

*AW: Unter Ubuntu DFÜ Einwahl simulieren*

Mir persoenlich wird das hier auch langsam zu bunt. Was ist der Unterschied zu den x Threads ueber Modem/GSM/whatever die du bereits aufgemacht hast?


----------



## bingo88 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Unter Ubuntu DFÜ Einwahl simulieren*

Kenne so ein Programm noch immer nicht...


----------



## msimpr (30. September 2010)

*AW: Unter Ubuntu DFÜ Einwahl simulieren*

Hm.. schade


----------

